# Sears Sale



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Just got a notice that Sears is having a Saturday morning sale from 7AM ti 10AM. 10% off everything. Also good online. Herb


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the heads up HERBSGT.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

